# $35/hr June guarantee for new driver



## lacexxxrazor (Jun 20, 2014)

I signed up June 1. I was told that for the entire month of June, if I drove during peak hours, I would make the $35/hr guarantee. It mentions nothing about how many rides I take.

It's been slow here, and my check last week paid out REALLY well. Total of $30 in fares turned into $200. But this week, beginning tonight 5-11pm, I have only gotten one ride in 4 1/2 hrs no matter where I sit.

So how will this pay out?? Trying to figure out if I should throw in the towel...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Where are you located?

As long as you work within the required hours and have the acceptance rate required for the promotion you should get the $35.00 per hour thru end of June.


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

If they gave me those guaranteed rates, Id be working every hour possible. Did I read correctly that they take 20% from the guaranteed rate?


----------



## lacexxxrazor (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if they take 20% from the guaranteed rate or not.

Seems like it's too good to be true - if there isn't a required number of rides, there's no incentive to go out and actually find them, you know? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheUberDriver05 (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow, $35/hr is a good start!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

lacexxxrazor said:


> .... if there isn't a required number of rides, there's no incentive to go out and actually find them, you know?


Exactly!!! I am getting a much lower guarantee in a different market. I don't waste my gas or time driving around for nothing. I stay at home or run errands while signed on. I just make sure I have my sunglasses on my head, shoes on and keys and wallet in my pocket so I can head out within a few seconds.

20% is not taken out of guarantee. If you get no calls you will get your guarantee for the hour.


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

After it's all said and done .....I'm making around 7 per hour


----------

